# So you want to learn japanese



## fist of fury (Feb 20, 2002)

If anybody involved in a japanese ma or just thought it would be interesting to learn the language here's a lilttle article that might help you out.
http://www-unix.oit.umass.edu/~thoureau/japanese.html


----------



## Yari (Feb 21, 2002)

:boing2: 

Cool.....  :rofl: 


:asian: 

/yari


----------



## arnisador (Feb 21, 2002)

I was surprised not to see karateka listed as one of the types you'll meet in a class!


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I was surprised not to see karateka listed as one of the types you'll meet in a class! *


I was surprised that there were none listed also.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 21, 2002)

Ya know...its really sad when you see yourself in a humor post....

or worse, your friends.....

The anime fans, man do I know them.....

:rofl:


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Ya know...its really sad when you see yourself in a humor post....
> 
> or worse, your friends.....
> ...


I know what you mean I hve a friend that has hundreds of anime video's. I like cartoons,but anime just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I was surprised not to see karateka listed as one of the types you'll meet in a class! *


Nah, karateka are too dumb. (Or too smart to enroll in the first place! Lots of Shorinji Kenshi, though.


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *I know what you mean I hve a friend that has hundreds of anime video's. I like cartoons,but anime just doesn't do anything for me. *


Not even hentai anime?


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *Not even hentai anime?  *




Thats just wrong! :shrug: 


If you want a HYSTERICAL anime then check Love Hina........bloody hysterical


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Thats just wrong*


No, but it could get messy...


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *No, but it could get messy...  *




Haha! *SOOOOOOO*...........japanese ey?


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 26, 2003)

Konbanwa, sushi maki des ka!

Or whatever he just said... OK I LIED!  I CANNOT SPEAK IT... I CANNOT! SOB SOB SOB.

I DID date a japanese girl, but she REFUSED to teach me.


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I DID date a japanese girl, but she REFUSED to teach me.  *


Probably becasue she wasn't a teacher. You need formal classes to keep you motivateed, correct grammatical errors, and check assignments and homework.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *Probably becasue she wasn't a teacher. You need formal classes to keep you motivateed, correct grammatical errors, and check assignments and homework. *



MOB;

It looks as though there is another guy around here trying to teach you something. Maybe you'll listen for a change.


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *MOB: *


What does MOB mean?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *What does MOB mean? *



Master of Blades


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Master of Blades *


Calibraxis?


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 30, 2003)

Just a name....Sounded cool when I wrote it....But been shortened to M.O.B by all my many fans


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

In "Hellblazer", Calibraxis was the Lord of Blades, and Butcher to the Devil's Court. He possessed Sir William Withey Gull to become Jack the Ripper, and then reemerged a century later, where John Constantine did battle with him, and ultimately tricked the demon into consuming itself.
This has been a Nerdflash.


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 30, 2003)

I don't speak Japanese, but I went with a Japanese girl when in Japan and as I was nailing her she screamed in delight 'kusegoto kaisetsu, kusegoto kaisetsu'. 
The next day I asked a friend what 'kusegoto kaisetsu' meant, but he shrugged and said, 'If she was enjoying herself, it was probably a compliment.'

That afternoon, we were playing golf and one of the older Japanese gents hit a hole-in-one, so I smiled and said, 'kusegoto kaisetsu'.

He frowned at me and said, 'What do you mean, 'not the right hole'?'


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

I think Martin just lowered the tone of this thread...


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *I think Martin just lowered the tone of this thread... *


 Who's Martin?


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reprobate _
> *Who's Martin? *


OK, _Martyn._ Can I help it if you don't spell your name correctly?


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 30, 2003)

Yes, you can help it if you don't spell my name correctly. Noti Ukeh.


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reprobate _
> *Yes, you can help it if you don't spell my name correctly. Noti Ukeh. *


I kan indid spel well; its jus' dat nowon speeks like wot I do.


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 30, 2003)

*Talking to myself* Ignore this post, Martyn. He's deliberately posting gibberish to see if you skip his nonsensical message. Skip. Skip now. Just press button...


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reprobate _
> **Talking to myself* Ignore this post, Martyn. He's deliberately posting gibberish to see if you skip his nonsensical message. Skip. Skip now. Just press button... *


I am not; I am posting phonetically.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2003)

Ah yes, the _ghost_=_fish_ argument; Mark twain, no?


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Ah yes, the ghost=fish argument; Mark twain, no? *


More gibberish. Quick, skip this post. Skip, skip...


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2003)

My mistake; it was _ghoti_ that was pronounced "fish" (shades of Monty Python!).

Take the _gh_ from enou_gh_.

Take the _o_ from w_o_men.

Take the _ti_ from atten_ti_on.

There you have it..._ghoti_, pronounced "fish".

The rate of dyslexia in Italy is half that of the U.S. They conjecture it's because the U.S. uses 26 letters to make hundreds of combinations while Italian uses 21 letters (in practice anymore, 26) to make around 40 combinations.


----------

